# Search Not Working



## Barbara L (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know if I am the only one having this problem, but the Search feature is not working today. No matter what I type in, it says there are no results matching my request.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't encountered that.  Barb, have you tried Google advanced search.  Enter the same parameters and limit you research to the DC domain.


----------



## GLC (Apr 9, 2012)

Correct. The internal search is not working. But the Google search box at the top right does work.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 9, 2012)

No I haven't Andy. What I was searching for was easy to find anyway, I was just going the lazy route! But it's good to know about the advanced. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 9, 2012)

It worked for me!!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 9, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It worked for me!!!!





Zhizara said:


> Me too!


It is working for me again. It must have just been on strike for awhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 9, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> It is working for me again. It must have just been on strike for awhile.



I think it just needed coffee...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 9, 2012)

I had the same problem this morning. It is working now.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 9, 2012)

I entered "search not working" and came up with this topic!


----------



## Merlot (Apr 9, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I entered "search not working" and came up with this topic!


----------

